# Timeshare near [Bandon], Oregon



## Auger (Aug 14, 2010)

I am unfamiliar with Oregon and curious if there are any timeshare's (good quailty) near Brandon, Oregon for a golf trip.
Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you sure about Brandon Oregon? Google maps doesn't show anyplace by that name except a street in a town you wouldn't want to spend much time in.

My experience is that except in the Bend/Redmond area TSs in Oregon are a pretty tough trade. (those places are good golf areas, so that may be it) Check back when you get a better location.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 14, 2010)

Auger,

I have never heard of a Brandon, Oregon.

Are you maybe thinking of Bandon, Oregon?

If you did mean Bandon, Oregon it is located Southwest of Coos Bay, Oregon and probably the nearest RCI Resorts are located North of Coos Bay at Newport, OR (approxmately 2.5 hours or 122 miles North of Bandon.)

# 1250 Embarcadero - World Wide

# 6046 MROP at Embarcadero

# 5131 Schooner Landing

# 1640 Smuggler's Cove West

# 7566 Vacation Internationale Embarcadero

#5596 WorldMark Schooner Landing 

You can get information on each of these Resorts by going to the RCI Website (not necessary to sign in) and simply Click on Directory and then place the RCI # in the box at the top rightside of the page to get the e information you need.


----------



## Auger (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, Bandon


----------



## gloria (Aug 15, 2010)

currently there are no timeshares on the southern oregon coast, including bandon, which continues to PUZZLE me.....

but, if interested there are a houses to rent in the area.........


----------



## easyrider (Aug 15, 2010)

Bandon Beach is a cool place. We like the Bandon Beach Hotel. Its just a nice hotel on the beach.
http://www.bandonbeachmotel.com/ 

There is another hotel really close to this one that has a better view of the hole in the rock.

Bandon Beach is north of Coos Bay. We like to ride the dunes just south of Coos Bay near Florence.


----------



## gloria (Aug 15, 2010)

*geography clarification....*



easyrider said:


> Bandon Beach is north of Coos Bay. We like to ride the dunes just south of Coos Bay near Florence.



for clarity, bandon is a half-hour SOUTH of coos bay -- and i believe you're referring to the dunes NORTH of coos bay/north bend and reedsport and just SOUTH of florence -- for the MOST PART all the communities along the oregon coast are a half hour drive apart, from newport south to brookings...


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 15, 2010)

There is another timeshare at Gold Beach, OR, but that is also too far for Bandon.  
Bandon is a gorgeous spot with probably my favorite beach.  There's been quite a bit of building in the last few years and you should be able to find a house for rent.  OR, my favorite motel is the Sunset Motel which has standard motel rooms up top and some rooms with kitchens built into the cliffs and some cabins.  All have easy access to the beach and it's close to the old golf course.  The newer ones are a little outside of town but not too far away.  

Sue


----------



## gloria (Aug 16, 2010)

sue1947 said:


> There is another timeshare at Gold Beach, OR, but that is also too far for Bandon.



sue -- 

do tell -- what is the name of the gold beach timeshare and which company does it trade? -- this GOOD news....

oh, and gold beach to bandon is about an hour's drive apart...


----------



## easyrider (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Gloria, I meant what you said on the directions but got ahead of myself. If anyone knows about a TS down here I would like to hear about it.


----------



## Elan (Aug 17, 2010)

I Googled "Gold Beach timeshare" and got this (from Redweek):

  Fishermen's Village at Jot's Resort
  93460 Wedeerburn Loop
  Gold Beach, Oregon 97444

  Also, from II"s site:

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=FVJ&parentResortCode=FVJ


----------

